# Creative Storm Drain



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Now that is pretty cool!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Pretty nice Mr Biz. What floor do you live on?:laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like something out of a Dr. Seuss book. 

Definitely cool looking, but I'd be curious to see how it actually performs in a heavy rain


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Looks like something out of a Dr. Seuss book.
> 
> Definitely cool looking, but I'd be curious to see how it actually performs in a heavy rain


I'd like to see that as well on video... :thumbup:

I'll bet it's awesome to watch! :yes:


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Looks like something out of a Dr. Seuss book.
> 
> Definitely cool looking, but I'd be curious to see how it actually performs in a heavy rain


It'll work better than those overhead highway bridge drainage pipes where they are mostly sharp 90 degrees bend and straight tees pipings... who the fxoo engineered that???


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> It'll work better than those overhead highway bridge drainage pipes where they are mostly sharp 90 degrees bend and straight tees pipings... who the fxoo engineered that???


Engineers that rely on concrete guys to do their plumbing


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

could you imagine seeing that on a blueprint?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

billy_awesome said:


> could you imagine seeing that on a blueprint?


Prolly required a few RFI's


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

One problem I see, It needs a couple of studors.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> One problem I see, It needs a couple of studors.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


there is a loop, so it's either back grading or a trap:laughing:


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

billy_awesome said:


> could you imagine seeing that on a blueprint?


Or inspector who approved the blueprint?


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

It looks like there's a receiver below that loop. Maybe instead if trapping water in there, I drains outta the bottom of the loop into that short section below.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Prolly required a few RFI's


No doubt!


----------

